# can you own thorny devils as a pet reptile??



## python757 (Aug 17, 2007)

i would just like to hear some peoples thoughts on whether or not it is legal to own a thorny devil.. .. i have always had a craze for these gorgeous reptiles.. .. just thought id get some opinions.. ..

regards 
python757


----------



## mrboajangles (Aug 17, 2007)

you would be crazy to keep them!!! and i think you need an exhibitors permit here in qld anyway


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 17, 2007)

i think they are and they only eat black ants and will eat like 1000 in 1 sitting and they are not on the nsw list


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 17, 2007)

If your in a state were they can be kept and you can keep food up to them i guess it's possible


----------



## PhilK (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's perfectly legal but they're expensive and damn hard to feed, seeing as they only eat ants


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

they are on rec licence in qld but cost $4000-$6000 and require 1000-2000 black ants per day


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 17, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> i think they are and they only eat black ants and will eat like 1000 in 1 sitting and they are not on the nsw list


Correct and it's only 1 type of black ant as well i'm sure...
too damn difficult, but it would be awesome to own....


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 17, 2007)

spot on hornet, nothing else to really say there


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

its not only one species, they feed primarily on small black ants in the genus iridiomyrmex but will eat many types as long as the are small, dark colored and walk along trials. Taken from reptiles australia, vol 2 issue 5


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

also, i have been thinking, i have read in that same article that they have fed on other prey items (termites, small roaches, mealies and crix) but all died, longest survivour lasted 1 year. The ants they feed on have formic acid in them which gives them that horrible smell when crushed or annoyed. I was wondering if that is the chemical that they need to live and if it would be possible to get a supplement and be able to keep them alive on other food items?


----------



## PhilK (Aug 17, 2007)

Could be an essential amino-acid or something they get from the ants? The best supplement to give them is 1000-2000 black ants a day! Hahahaa


----------



## scorps (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah your best bets to read the rep aus mag it has everything you need to no on husbendry


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

untill more research is done we wont know if its the formic acid acid or something else but they only eat ants that contain formic acid


----------



## Riley (Aug 17, 2007)

mmm.. they had em at the reptile show


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2007)

i would love to own some one day, my passion in herps is small desert dwelling dragons


----------

